# New Audi A2 Apparently Axed



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

When last we left the Audi A2, a concept version of a second generation follow-up to Audi’s former minicar had been shown at the 2011 Frankfurt IAA. The concept was all-electric, said to be based on the same platform as the Volkswagen Up! family of vehicles and featured trick wrap-around LED lighting. Other than its shoulder-line glowing belt of changing colors, the overall design of the car looked close to production. Audi executives even hinted that the car would likely be built. Now, that’s all changed say some rumors. Apparently plans for the car have been axed.

AutoCar Magazine is reporting that “highly-placed company sources” have confirmed the news. They also say production of a pure EV and a conventional plug-in hybrid had been slated to begin in 2015, though likely the cooling market for electric vehicles may be one of several reasons that the tide has turned for the A2. Sales of models like the Nissan Leaf and Chevy Volt have continued to come in considerably lower than either manufacturer had projected.


Had the Audi A2 made it to market, the car would likely have faced off with a direct rival in the BMW i3. Now Audi plans to head in another direction, though they’ve indicated that they’ll use lessons learned with the A2 concept in other places… and perhaps this means plug-in or EV versions of the Audi A1.

Read more HERE: http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/audi-a2-axed


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

This does not mean the A2 is Axed, only the EV so far i understand it.
The A2 can still be produced with a 1.5 ltr 3 cylinder TFSI engine and 130 hp. 
It is also likely there will be versions with the 1.0 ltr VW 3 cilinder engines with 66 hp MPI, 75 hp MPI and 110 hp TSI.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

btw, It is also possible the A2 start live as a A1 Vario. (MPV)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks. The story I read was unclear on that. I'll ask around in Detroit in a week and see what I can find out.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

So any wiser on the matter.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

It doesn't look too bad. Unfortunately it most likely wont be sold in the United States


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

This is a nice quote with a lot of truth in it.



> The canning of a new A2 is a real shame. Audi have been trading on a reputation for innovation that really isn't deserved any more.


Exactly, Audi even run behind on a lot of technologies these days.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Apparently it's back on again.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Rumor has it that the new Audi A2 could be the the next fully electric Audi, after the fully electric Q6.
It would be Audi's answer on the BMW i3.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*Audi readies new £15k city car for A2 successor.*










http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/audi-readies-new-£15k-city-car-a2-successor

I hope it will end-up being a 5-door car.


----------



## joe_TT (Sep 14, 2016)

R5T said:


> *Audi readies new £15k city car for A2 successor.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn how many models are Audi going to have in their lineup? I'm starting to lose count! Though I guess that's more an age-related problem than Audi having too many models!


----------

